

Whitehouse Petition to stop SOPA - gbelote
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/stop-e-parasite-act/SWBYXX55

======
rhizome
All online petitions are worthless wastes of time and energy.

Always.

~~~
mey
I would disagree in this case, this petition has hit a threshold which will
cause the White House staff to officially respond to it. At worst, if the
response isn't what the constituents want, it may change their election votes.

~~~
rhizome
What's the best case scenario, based on prior petitions?

